# Applying for a UK Partner/Unmarried Couple Visa after having a Youth Mobility Visa



## Mazza531 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am Australian and currently living in the UK with my British boyfriend. I am on a Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa (2 years) which expires in May 2013. I would like to extend my stay here in the UK as I now have a full-time professional job (I'm a physiotherapist) and enjoy living here with my partner who is also a physiotherapist and also working. We plan to apply for the Partnership/Unmarried Couple Visa as we would have been living together for over two years by the time my Youth Mobility Visa expires next year.

My boyfriend and I met in Australia while he was on a work visa and have been together since September 2010. In January 2011, he moved in with me in my parent's house - therefore we have no rental agreement or bills for this address as we just paid my parents cash for board.

In July 2011, we moved to the UK together and lived with his parents for one month until we found our own place to rent in August 2011. Therefore we can only provide rental agreement/bills etc from August 2011. This will just be under the two years requirement by the time my visa expires, unfortunately.

My Questions are:
1. From Jan - July 2011, seeing as we lived with our parents, what sort of supporting documents would be appropriate as proof of us co-habiting? We can get letters from our parents, drivers licences of the same address and payslips from our work (we both worked at the same physiotherapy practice also). Is that enough? 
2. Do photographs count? e.g. family photos, holidays together etc.
3. For the months between Jan - July 2011, can we provide a formal letter from our previous employer or a mutual friend confirming the authenticity of our relationship as one of the documents?
4. What other forms of documentation can people recommend we provide to make the application stronger? Do we need to provide a document for EVERY month for the two years we lived together?
5. How early/late can I apply for this new visa before my Youth Mobility Visa expires in May 2013? Shall I just send it all through in January 2013 to be on the safe side??
6. How long does it normally take for the application to process and would I need to leave the UK to apply for the new visa??? I hope not!!!

Oh and one more thing, do we send ORIGINAL documents of everything or can we send copies? or Both?

Any help I can get on this will be much appreciated!! Sorry that there are so many questions!!


----------



## oneonefourone (Sep 5, 2012)

Mazza531 said:


> My Questions are:
> 1. From Jan - July 2011, seeing as we lived with our parents, what sort of supporting documents would be appropriate as proof of us co-habiting? We can get letters from our parents, drivers licences of the same address and payslips from our work (we both worked at the same physiotherapy practice also). Is that enough?
> 2. Do photographs count? e.g. family photos, holidays together etc.
> 3. For the months between Jan - July 2011, can we provide a formal letter from our previous employer or a mutual friend confirming the authenticity of our relationship as one of the documents?
> ...


Sorry for the length of this reply! I got carried away, lol.

I can't comment on how the UKBA would judge your cohabitation while at your parents. It might be best to get a document check or consult with a solicitor first. I don't see why you couldn't use it as part of your cohabitation period, but without a lease or joint bills it might be difficult to satisfy the ECO. 

The UKBA asks for all original documents. If an original is not available, try to get a notorized copy (ex. if you can't send in your sponsor's passport, get it copied and notorized) and explain why the original isn't available. If you send copies, you risk being asked for originals and delaying your processing time.

Others can probably better comment on your process (ex having to leave the country) and hopefully have better advice re: evidence of your cohabitation. However, I just wanted to share my table of contents with you. We are a bit different, as we are a case of living abroad for 3 years and then returning to the UK with a job offer, but it might help as it was a recent successful unmarried partner application. 

I also heard from several sources to send 2-3 items per month of cohabitation. We did not really have this.. My partner thankfully keeps everything, but I throw everything away (hence paystubs for me available only from April! Woops!). Further, my bank account was still under my parents address as I had never realised I hadn't switched it (I get e-statements). As you'll see, I submitted credit card statements and savings statements of varying months as per what I had available and not all of it covered the full 2 years. 

I have tried to bold what was kept by the UKBA NY office, as I guess it might indicate the most significant evidence from that perspective. I'm not sure what was kept of the bank statements though because when they were returned they were pretty much a jumbled mess and I haven't sorted through them. Interestingly they kept details of my work here in Canada, despite the fact that my income is irrelevant to the requirement. Note some of the financial docs were to show cohabitation, not really to show financial evidence. As well, my partner's parents let us use their house for proof of intent on living together in the UK - a letter from them, plus the documents noted seemed to satisfy them on this point. 

Anyways, our app was successful a couple of weeks ago, so we must have done something right! Best of luck.


1.0 Introduction

*1.1	Copy of Visa Application Form (VAF4A) Submitted Online 
Appendix 2 (VAF 4A) 
1.2	Intro letter from Applicant
Intro letter from Sponsoring Partner*

2.0	Letters

2.1	Letter from Applicant’s Parents
Letter from Sponsor’s Parents
Letter from Applicant’s Brother
Letter from Applicant’s Sister & Her Husband

3.0	Identity

3.1	Applicant’s Current Passport
Applicant Previous Passport (Cancelled)
Passport Photos for Applicant
3.2	*Sponsor’s Passport & Travel Stamps (Notarized Copy)
Sponsor’s Work Permit (Notarized Copy)*

4.0	Relationship

4.1	Emails to each other (samples over the years, about 10-15)
4.2	Cards to each other and to us as a couple
4.3	Photos (40, developed)

5.0	Cohabitation

*5.1	Letter from Landlord
Joint Lease Agreement
Rental Receipts from Sept 2010 to August 2012
Confirmation of Address Change for Applicant & Sponsor, Sept 2010*
5.2	Hydro Bills from Sept 2010 to July 2012
Applicant Employment Heath Benefits Confirmation with Sponsor listed as dependant (Spouse) and Beneficiary for life insurance

6.0	Property

6.1	*Land Registry Details for Sponsor’s Parent’s property
Property Pamphlet detailing layout, rooms, etc. of Sponsor’s Parent’s Property*


7.0	Employment & Income

*7.1	Sponsor’s Current Employment Appointment Letter
Sponsor’s Pay Stubs (Direct Deposit Advice Details) Jan 2012 to July 2012
Sponsor’s 2011 T4 Tax Income Statement
Sponsor’s Employment Offer Confirmation Letter
Sponsor’s Future Employment Contract
7.2	Applicant’s Current Employment Contract
Applicant’s Pay Stubs Apr 2012 to July 2012
Applicant Tax Forms
Applicant CV*

8.0	Other Financial

8.1	Applicant Bank Statements (E-statements stamped by Bank): Jan 2012 to July 2012
Applicant Savings Account Statements (E-statements): Nov 2010 to July 2012
Applicant Credit Card Statements (E-statements stamped by bank): Jan 2011 to July 2012
8.2	Sponsor Bank Statements (E-statements stamped by Bank): Jan 2012 to July 2012
Sponsor Savings Account Statements (E-statements): April 2012 to July 2012
Sponsor Credit Card Statements (Original mailed statements): Sept 2010 to May 2012


----------



## Mazza531 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you so much oneoneforone that really healps!! I am the same, I throw away most things too argh, you never think about these things at the time!!! How long did it take for your application to process? My current visa expires in May next year so was thinking of Submitting this new application sometime in Jan/Feb 2013. Is that enough time?
Hopefully someone can answer me about the Co-habitation with our parents. Only thing I can think of to submit are:
- Letters from each of our parents
- Our Australian drivers licence both have the same address in Australia
- Payslips from our employment have the same address in Australia

Those are the only things I have but this needs to span Jan-July 2011 which might be a struggle!!!

Hope anyone else has other ideas?


----------



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

Mazza531 said:


> 5. How early/late can I apply for this new visa before my Youth Mobility Visa expires in May 2013? Shall I just send it all through in January 2013 to be on the safe side??
> 6. How long does it normally take for the application to process and would I need to leave the UK to apply for the new visa??? I hope not!!!


5. You can apply at anytime to change from your Youth Mobility to a FLR. I am in the same position (mine expires at the end of January) and am applying to switch over to the FLR(M) now. Once your FLR is approved your Youth Mobility will be cancelled as of that date so nothing is lost. In my opinion it's much better to do this before your Youth Mobility expires than to face the possibility of having to leave and re-enter if it expires.

6. There are a lot of other threads on the length of time it takes to apply but at the moment it seems it's 6-9 months via postal application or paying the extra to get a premium appointment and get a decision in one day. Getting a premium appointment is very difficult and you are lucky to get one for 6 weeks in advance, so if you want to apply in January you should be trying to get an appointment soon. 

Getting your application together usually takes a few weeks as you have to obtain a lot of documents from employers, banks, parents, etc. So I'd recommend getting started ASAP on that. I found downloading the form and doing a practice run making note of all the information and proof I still needed was helpful and then just used that list to start gathering the necessary documents.

Good luck!


----------



## oneonefourone (Sep 5, 2012)

Did either of you have a cellphone while at your parents in Australia? Or bank accounts that would have listed their address? You can try contacting these companies or banks for past statements for that period. Definitely include photos showing the duration of your relationship - they also show you've met, and met each other's families etc. Do you have a record of your flights to the UK together? Boarding passes? Or stamps in your passports of visits back to your family in Australia together? Letters from others are considered very soft evidence, though I still submitted some from my family because I hoped it would add to our overall package.

Personally, what I would do is start looking to get a premium appointment in mid-November. They open 6 weeks ahead at midnight, so you need to wait up and refresh the site to get one, but then you can get one in January. Compile all the evidence you can think of. This is a 1 day in person appointment and you'll get your decision. Then, should it be denied, you'll have options still. If you apply by post, trust me, you'll be pretty stressed and are quite likely to not get a decision by May.

Other options, if denied due to not meeting the 2 years: You can get married on your current visa and re-apply as a married spouse. You can try another premium appointment in May and hope that they look the other way on the 2 month gap. (They very likely might... You can have 3 month gaps apart in a given year I think. We were complicated, I though, because I was in school in another city living with family for 6 months of our 2 years. However, our place was still my permanent address and I was on the lease etc.). Or, you can end up back in Australia to apply from there in June. Currently wait times from Australia seem to be around 3 months and I don't think there is a priority option to speed it up...


----------



## Mazza531 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice. I've now started compiling some documents together to get me started. I think I will get a priority appointment - saves the stress of waiting!

Unfortunately when we were living with my parents in Australia for 5 or so months, my partner used our work address (we worked in the same physio clinic and is where we met funnily enough) as his main address for bills for when he initially moved to the country as he was only really intending to live in Australia for a year on a working holiday visa (till he met me!!). So the only thing we have really for him is his drivers licence which he had to renew at the start of 2011 and our payslips. I can get my mum to write a letter confirming his length of stay at her house and a letter from our old employer.

Laurastew, as you suggested I will make an appointment in November so I can get a time in January to submit the app in person!  Is the Biometrics appointment a separate appointment also?

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

Mazza531 said:


> Laurastew, as you suggested I will make an appointment in November so I can get a time in January to submit the app in person!  Is the Biometrics appointment a separate appointment also? Thanks again for all the help!


Hello! From what I understand the biometrics are taken at the same time during your premium appointment.


----------



## Mazza531 (Oct 16, 2012)

What is the link to make an online premium appointment? I've gone to the UKBA site but it doesn't let me open the link and I've tried the link on the FLRM application form but it says that the site has been removed. Weird. Been reading other posts and it sounds like I have a few late nights ahead to look forward to. I know my YMS Visa doesn't expire for another 6 months but I'd rather be on the ball and get ready come November to sit at my laptop and press refresh over and over ha.


----------



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

Mazza531 said:


> What is the link to make an online premium appointment?


This link works for me: UKBA Apply Online. You'll need to set up an account and such before you can even try to book an appointment. It's not hard just remember to use the name you'll be using for the application.


----------



## pplem (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the list, oneonefourone, that's really REALLY helpful!


----------



## gpt.sunbeam (Mar 21, 2013)

Mazza531 said:


> What is the link to make an online premium appointment? I've gone to the UKBA site but it doesn't let me open the link and I've tried the link on the FLRM application form but it says that the site has been removed. Weird. Been reading other posts and it sounds like I have a few late nights ahead to look forward to. I know my YMS Visa doesn't expire for another 6 months but I'd rather be on the ball and get ready come November to sit at my laptop and press refresh over and over ha.


Hey, How are you getting on with this? I am about to do the same thing. I was in Germany for a year before coming to the UK. My gf and I will be 5 months short of the 2year cohabitation requirement, but we have been a couple for 6 years. We have travel plans into the future, lots of proof etc, but UKBA say that we would have to prove that we cohabited in Cape Town, were we lived before, but that might be impossible. Have you managed to get an appointment?

Thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You'd be best to wait 5 more months. The UKBA is _very_ sticky about the 2 year portion of unmarried partnership visa applications. They can and usually do refuse if you're not at 24 months. There are exceptions to the rules, but you would have to provide extensive proof as to why you weren't able to be together for the entire 2 years.


----------



## gpt.sunbeam (Mar 21, 2013)

That is the thing though, my visa is up end of June, so there is no more time. We have records of her coming to Germany to visit me, as far as that goes, I am not sure what other proof we can offer... :/


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The only "easy" way around this would be to get married. Nothing elaborate is necessary... a simple Registry Office ceremony will suffice. While this may not be the best option for you _at the moment_, it would save you the cost of return airfare to NZ and applying for a fiance or spousal visa.

Beyond that, you'd have to go home and find another way to get back into the UK (i.e. Student Visa or YMS, if you're not already on that) then switch once you get back.


----------



## gpt.sunbeam (Mar 21, 2013)

I am currently on YMS.

I have been recommended that option as well, Thanks for your input, WCCG.


----------



## Mazza531 (Oct 16, 2012)

gpt.sunbeam said:


> Hey, How are you getting on with this? I am about to do the same thing. I was in Germany for a year before coming to the UK. My gf and I will be 5 months short of the 2year cohabitation requirement, but we have been a couple for 6 years. We have travel plans into the future, lots of proof etc, but UKBA say that we would have to prove that we cohabited in Cape Town, were we lived before, but that might be impossible. Have you managed to get an appointment?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi gpt.sunbeam, apologies for the late reply. I wanted to wait till I had my appointment (which was today) before replying so I could give you all the info I had. Good news is that I was granted the visa!!! A little hiccup along the way but at least got the best result in the end. Ok, so initially my PEO appointment was booked for the 7th March in the Glasgow PEO (easy for me as this is where we live). I unfortunately was turned away because - stupid me - I didn't bring at least 6 months worth of bank statements which meant I failed to provide enough evidence to meet the financial requirements. Even though I had my 2 years worth of payslips, my employment contract and a letter from my employer stating my employment status, they still weren't satisfied. So MAKE SURE YOU HAVE BANK STATEMENTS! We were very lucky because in other PEO offices, they make you pay the £867 before your appointment so even though the interviewer didn't grant me the visa that day, he didn't reject it all together, he said I could come back at another date and I didn't have to pay the fee! So that night I sat at my computer and at midnight and got the soonest available appointment which lucky for me was only four weeks away (today on the 3rd April). As I understand, new appointments are released 6 weeks ahead of time at midnight and they go quick so hit refresh a few times till you get one, that's how I did it.

As for the co-habitation, my partner and I have only been living at our current address for 20 months. The 4 months prior to that, he was living with me in Australia in my parents' house. This proved tricky as we obviously had no utility bills under our names, we just paid board to my parents so had no bills ourselves per se. So we ended up getting my mum to write a letter confirming that we lived together in her address. We explained that my partner at the time was on a working holiday visa and therefore had no fixed address so could not provide bills under his name. Luckily his Australian drivers licence was registered under my mum's address so they seemed satisfied with that.

So out of this, the two key things that they really looked at was:
1. Proof of cohabitation - tenancy agreements, bills, council tax, tv licence, any documents that have your names under the same address or joint accounts etc with dates spanning the 24 months. If you can't provide this you must have an explanation accompanied by a letter or some sort of document proving that you were in a relationship and living together or intend to live together.
2. Financial requirements - payslips, employment contracts, bank statements stamped on each page by your bank and highlighting your pay coming in every month for a period of at least 6 months prior to your application.

I had a whole bunch of photos, character references, cards, letters, emails etc. None of which they even glanced at haha. 

I hope this info helps!! Good luck to you and hope it works out for you guys as well!!


----------



## gpt.sunbeam (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Mazza531

Thanks for all of the info you have provided. As it turns out, there was a misunderstanding with the info received from the UKBA and while I was filling out the flr(m) form, it didn't seem right. I did some further research and found that because my partner is not considered 'settled' as she has only been in the uk for 2 years so does not have the indefinite leave to remain status, so it means I have to go back home to apply for the visa, as I am applying as a dependent on my partners ancestry visa.

The documentation is pretty much the same, but I have another issue, as I am going back to South Africa and applying from there, I need the visa in my NZ passport except cant get anyone to confirm that this is allowed :/

Thanks for your help, I am glad that it went well for you.

All the best.

gpt


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't read your previous posts but provided you have the right to live in SA (with a visa, say), then you can apply there and submit your NZ passport for the visa to be affixed. Or you can apply in NZ.


----------



## gpt.sunbeam (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey Joppa

Thanks for the confirmation, I thought it shouldn't be an issue, but I needed to make certain. ukba and vfs global wont give out that information?! and the embassy's just don't know.

I know that I have to fill out the VAF2 form, after reading through it, i gather my partner doesn't have to come back with me, as it states in the form, "If you are a dependent wishing to accompany someone entering, *or already in*, the UK with an Employment visa", and I found a website with a guide, saying that you just need a signed letter from your 'sponsor', can you verify this?

The other issue i thought of is; I am leaving before my current YMS visa expires, work reasons, it's unfortunate timing as I am in the middle of a project and don't want to be away during crunch time, so I will make sure the new visa starts a day or two after the YMS expires, timed with my return to the UK. Do you think the border control is going to give the situation some funny looks? I presume that once the new visa is entered into my passport, it cancels out the old?

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Regards

gpt


----------

